# craftsman snowblower problems with auger



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

my craftsman snowblower want blow snow the belt is good it has 2 auger or 2 stage blower the front augers wont turn but the inside one that throws the snow out the shute turns

it sounds like maybe the gear box is gone how do you fix this and take it apart


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

is it belt or gear box??? the pulleys could have lost tension to keep the belt taught.


----------



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

the gear box is in the front with the front auger the one that doesn t turn


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

is there any grinding noise???, to suggest a gear is being stripped?? I would tighten everything up in that gear box, something could have rattled loose. As far as taking it apart, Hard to day w/o looking at it. 
Best of Luck to ya!


----------

